# Maidenfine's New Freeport Saga



## Maidenfine (Aug 23, 2004)

Okay, when I first started this campaign, I wasn’t sure how long it was really going to last or how interesting it would really be, so I made no plans to write it up anywhere. But as the game has progressed, I have realized that our game has become a lot more interesting than I ever expected. So the first part of this story hour will move really quickly without a lot of detail. I wasn’t taking any notes so it’s all on my memory. But once we catch up to where the game is currently, then things will slow down and become more fully written.

***************************************************************
The Main Characters:

Senerock Theronn is a young “human” sorcerer on a search for his lineage. His family has long claimed to be descended from the Great Lord Theronn (a character from a previous campaign that later ascended to godhood). Senerock is set to travel the world in search of his family and proof that he is descended from a god.

Arianis Ciloreal (NPC) is an elven princess on the run from responsibility. When her father fell ill, she became the heir to the throne, a prospect that was far from her ideal. She ran away to see the world and deny her inheritance and all that comes with it.
***************************************************************

My campaign is taking place in Kingdoms of Kalamar, sort of. I have placed Green Ronin’s Freeport in Renaaria Bay and started there. I’ve also used Treasure Quests and Riddle Rooms and probably something else that I’m forgetting but on with the story. . .


----------



## Maidenfine (Aug 23, 2004)

*On with the story. . .*

Our story begins with Senerock Theronn stepping off a boat onto the docks of Freeport. He knows his grandparents are in the city somewhere and he is determined to find them. Before he can even get started, however, he is attacked by a press gang. He pummels them and sends them fleeing with a little help from a sleep spell and his familiar, a panther named Bagira. He wanders around the city until he finds a suitable inn and he pays up front for the entire hurricane season, a time when he knows he’ll be unable to leave the city.  End Day One

The following day is Swagfest, the celebration of the end of the sailing season when all the pirates bring home their booty. Senerock and Bagira save the MC from certain death and Senerock volunteers to be pummeled by men with stick while being tied to a pole (don’t you just love carnival games). Then Senerock decides to rest for a while in a tavern and, in the midst of flirting with the barmaid, a pretty elven girl runs into the tavern and jumps under his table. She begs him to hide her, when two ogrish men enter the tavern looking for her. Senerock starts to give her up but then decides to put the men to sleep. The men are dragged outside along with the table of dwarves that were also caught in his spell. And the pretty elf girl sits down for a drink and introduces herself as Arianis. Before too long, Arianis excuses herself, wanting to get down the road before the men chasing her wake up. But apparently she doesn’t make it, and Senerock ends up answering her scream with a little help beating up the men. Arianis thanks him for saving her again and disappears into the crowded city. 
After a suitable resting period, Senerock shows up back at the docks for the next scheduled game, a rat chase. Since he is the only contestant with a panther, he ends up being the only contestant who follows the rat all the way to Scurvytown where it crawls in the window of a small building. Senerock goes in after it and ends up fighting a giant spider-thing in order to retrieve the rat. There are also large bundles in the spider web in the basement so Senerock opens them, finding some decent goods and Arianis. Arianis is passed out and seems near death so Senerock takes her to a temple across town before returning to the docks with the rat.  End Day Two

The next day, Senerock goes about finding employment since he knows that he won’t be able to leave town until hurricane season is over. He manages to secure himself a job as a professor in elementary magic at the Freeport Institute. When he arrives back in his room, he finds Arianis waiting for him. Apparently, she spent hours trying to figure out the identity of the man who saved her life (again) and bribed the innkeeper into letting her into his room. She thanks him for saving her life and invites him to go on a trip with her. She is going to be working as a deckhand on a short trip to the mainland before the big storms hit. Senerock tells her he’ll think about it and Arianis climbs out the window in hopes of avoiding the innkeeper who she promised to flash. End Day Three

The next day, Senerock sets off in search of his parents but isn’t quite sure where to start. Lucky for him (or not), Arianis bumps into him and tells him he should start with the Office of Public Records. He thanks her and tells her that now they’re even so she doesn’t have to keep following him. She reluctantly agrees and heads off on her way. Senerock finds a record of his grandparents at the Office of Public Records and heads off to meet them. They live in a small house in the merchant district. They pamper him and offer him a place to stay before telling him that his great-grandfather is living with his wife near the volcano on the north side of the island. Senerock refuses their room but thanks them for the information and heads back to his hotel. . . 
where he finds Arianis waiting for him. She pesters him about the deckhand job some more and he finally agrees, getting the information on when and where to meet the boat. End Day Four.

Senerock, against his better judgment, hops on a boat with Arianis and heads across the smallest part of the bay to deliver some goods to the mainland. Before they make it, they are attacked by half-starved pirates and recruited by an all-dead pirate ghost to retrieve a stone that was stolen from him when his ship was sunk. What started as a two day sail, turns into a nearly week long voyage as they sidetrack to retrieve the stone from a sahuagin tribe hiding out on a deserted island. Senerock and Arianis kick some butt and round up some treasure while also finding the stone. Senerock is pissed off when he nearly dies and Arianis saves his life but they hop back on the boat and finish their trip to the mainland. After unloading the cargo, Senerock heads to town with the other sailors and stays overnight with a barmaid. The next morning, they ship back out and return to Freeport. 

Senerock and Arianis take the stone that they retrieved to the temple of the Pirate God and before they can even make it outside, the stone is stolen. Arianis and Senerock track down the thieves and thwart the summoning of an evil demon, kill a lot of cultists, and return the stone to the temple once more. End Day Whatever


----------



## Maidenfine (Aug 23, 2004)

Senerock wakes up the next morning to Arianis in his room (as usual). She asks him to dinner so that she can show him the hotel where she is staying. It’s “only fair” since she’s seen his room so many times. So Senerock goes to dinner with Arianis and she shows him the Last Resort, the extravagant hotel where she is staying. Arianis has mentioned before this that she is a princess but she’s sworn Senerock to secrecy because she doesn’t want to be forced to go back. Senerock didn’t believe it before but based on her childlike attitude and the comfort she seems to require in her living quarters, he is beginning to.

At some point, Senerock decides that it’s time to start heading toward his great grandfather near the volcano. He gets a map from his grandparents and invites Arianis to go with him. She says she would have to wait until the next day because she has a date with a famous actor from the Freeport Opera. Senerock agrees to wait until the morning but no longer. 

The next morning the duo heads out into the jungle and manages to creatively avoid some minor encounters including one with monkeys that ended with Senerock confusing them with strange gestures. After a day of walking, they reach an elven village, where Senerock makes Arianis incredibly uncomfortable by spouting off about her being a princess. The elves reluctantly agree to let the couple stay there and after a short argument, Senerock convinces Arianis to take the bed while he sleeps on the floor. The next morning they head down the road and only make it a few hours before being attacked by dinosaurs. Anyone who’s seen Jurassic Park knows better than to mess with three velociraptors but apparently the characters haven’t seen that movie yet. They all meet with certain doom. . . 

and wake up in a small inn in a small town, months away from Freeport. They realize that three years have passed (and three days) but they have no memory of anything beyond the dinosaur battle.

That’s where we stopped a week ago or so and my player (who also happens to be my husband) begged me to play every day. I made him wait a week so I’ll stop here and make everyone wait a few days or so. The next session will also go really fast because I still wasn’t taking notes. But beginning with out session this coming Friday, I will begin writing out the sessions at more length.


----------

